# Net for lifting WH up to an attic?



## plumber3214 (Jan 28, 2017)

Do any you guys know of a net I can buy that I can use to lift a WH up to an attic? I have a come along tool and some heavy duty rope but I feel as though a net would be better for the job.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You're a appreciate and your boss is not showing you how.. ??

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbangelo (Apr 26, 2017)

The only bad thing about a net is once you get it up there, you have to pick it up and get the net out from under the heater. Never tried it, just make sure its at least 1/2 rope. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

4 apprentices and a rope would probably be the best way..

be sure the drop down ladder is secure too...:laughing::laughing:..


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plumber3214 said:


> Do any you guys know of a net I can buy that I can use to lift a WH up to an attic? I have a come along tool and some heavy duty rope but I feel as though a net would be better for the job.


 <snip>

*I assume that you are asking this as you work alone. A come-along is too jerky for a smooth lift. A rope is better, but the use of, you must understand. What is the weight of the heater? Lets assume 150 lbs. Pretty heavy to lift hand over hand, now if you use the rope with pulleys in mind. Then every time you put a rope tnrough a pulley you half the weight so by going through 4 pulley's that 150 pound heater weighs only 37.5 pounds. Now nothing is free, so in order to gain the pulley advantage you must pull the rope four times as far.

Somethiing to think about ...*


----------



## Plumbangelo (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm not sure why you cant lift the heater without the net. The bowline, munter, clove & of course pipe hitch knots should be all you need to rig most anything.


----------



## cmh (Jul 29, 2016)

Use the nipples on top of the heater along with some threaded galvanized fittings and pipe to form a "lifting hook"


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Ok, I'll ask. Who piped a home and decided the attic was the place to install a water heater? 
Rope and extension ladder. Did it before, but on a platform instead of in an attic. As mentioned above, use 3/4" nipples and 90's to form a hook on either the inlet or outlet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

just wondering how you plan on getting the old heater out of the attic:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> just wondering how you plan on getting the old heater out of the attic:laughing::laughing:


The net can do double duty. Just use it like the firemen do when someone needs to jump out of a burning house. Hold the the net down below and toss the water heater down the attic access.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

We just installed a 40gal tall electric heater in an attic yesterday. We made a loop with two galv 3/4 90's, one 3/4 union and two nipples. 
We attached a chain to a 1/4 ton chain hoist hung that on a 2x4 that we screwed into a couple trusts and dropped the old one down and lifted the new one up. Worked out nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

